# So now, with systemd - Who is using what for a bootslash

## billydv

Over the last few days I have updated two of my three Gentoo systems to use systemd with gnome 3.8 . Fbsplash, splashutils seems to no longer be a suitable boot splash. For starters, it's original developer Spock has dropped out of the project and no longer maintains it. Secondly, there is no systemd service file to support starting it. A couple of more thoughts here on this - Systemd is so fast booting that does it even make sense to have a bootsplash? New nvidia drivers warn that they only support text only consoles meaning that anything like fbsplash is unsupported (at least that is my understanding of it). 

    Have fbsplash and splashutils become redundant?

  Now as for plymouth...  I love the Fedora solar theme on my Fedora box but It seems a little new to Gentoo. I know we have the ebuilds in the tree but what is dracut and using genkernel how many problems will I run into. And again, is all the trouble worth it for 3 or 4 seconds of booting (thats on my gentoo vm, the real gentoo machine takes just a bit longer)?

----------

## asturm

I haven't cared much about bootscreens in the past and do even less after having installed an SSD (still openrc) as the boot process is barely visible. Just like screensavers are so 90's...

----------

## billydv

exactly, all my systems use ssds and the boot process really is fast

----------

